

Black Holes in Globular Star Clusters, Upsetting 40 Years of Theory - tmbsundar
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/11/131104152604.htm

======
mtgx
Why was this so unexpected? Since whole galaxies are held together by super-
massive blackholes that spin stars around them, why wouldn't groups of stars
be formed because of the same thing? I'm not saying it should've necessarily
been an "obvious" theory, but it's surprising that they didn't take this into
account much earlier.

